# Visiting Paris



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

As we are making our 1st trip to France in two weeks time, starting from St Malo. 
Lorraine as now stated that she would like to spend a day or two in Paris..... Now that was not my plan, as letting her loose with a credit card in Paris could lead to finacial ruin, but hey who am I to argue!

Now do I attempt on our first trip to drive into Paris and find somewhere to stop and if so does anyone know of good places within Paris to stop?

Or would it be better to stop outside and get local transport into Paris?
Were would be the best & safedt place to set up outside of Paris?

Worried driver aiming to please.
Brian & Lorraine


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi there are these http://www.campingparis.fr/indexuk.html

Roy


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

When visiting Paris we have stayed at the aire at Eurodisney (1 day in the park, 1 day in the city - catch the metro from the aire) or at Camping des Quatre Vents It is easy to catch train in to Paris from here.


----------



## 90056 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Brian and Lorraine,
We are going to Paris tomorrow for a long weekend and will be staying at the Bois de Boulogne campsite for 84.90 eu for two nights. Not cheap but very handy. Never been there before and I don't suppose it is very pretty - easy to get on to the metro and close in to the city centre. 
We are coming from Calais via Rouen so we can call in at Giverny and see Monet's house and garden again. Should be beautiful at this time of year.
Enjoy your trip,
Chris/Nicola


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- or this site :-
http://www.campint.com/


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

The bois de boulogne is a fairly large site. Try to get a pitch away from the road. IUt is an excellent site for getting ti the centre of paris. Enjoy youre trips

Putties


----------



## 90056 (May 1, 2005)

Just back from Paris on Sunday evening and thought I'd mention that the Bois de Boulogne campsite is really quite good. Although expensive the pitches are generous in size, bar & restaurant OK although we didn't use them and the shuttle bus to the metro runs until after midnight at, I think, 1.4 eu each way. All in all a very good weekend and to be recommended.
Chris/Nicola


----------

